# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Si të jesh një mashkull i suksesshëm?!

## DI_ANA

Si Ta Besh Per Vete Femren Qe Diten E Pare...


1...shko Ne Takim Ne Kohe
Mos Mberri Heret ...as Vone Por Fiks Ne Kohe.kjo Do Ti Krijoje Vajzes Pershtypjen Se Jeni Nje Tip Merakli Dhe Korrekt.


2...ji I Sjellshem

Ji I Sjellshem Me Te..por Edhe Me Te Tjeret Qe Jane Rreth Jush Si Kamarieri Apo Shitesi.nje Femer Nuk E Duron Dot Nje Sjellje Prej Harbuti.


3.......qetesohuni

Nese E Ndjeni Se Jeni Nervoz Merrni Fryme Thelle Dhe I Thoni Vetes Se Ju Jeni Mashkulli Dhe Se Ju Do Te Vendosni Nese Do Te Harxhoni Apo Jo Kohe Me Te.pra Mendoni Me Superioritet Per Veten Dhe Pranoni Se Thjesht Eshte Nje Takim Njohjeje Qe Edhe Mund Te Deshtoje..

4...lini Bakshish

Lenia E Bakshishit Tregon Klas.kurre Mos Paguani Pa Lene Bakshish.

5....jini Te Vendosur

Ju Ne Menyre Absolute Nuk Duhet Ta Pyesni Ate Nese Ka Ndonje Plan.. Por I Propozoni Nje Plan Tuajin..sa Here Qe Beni Nje Gabim Kerkoni Falje.


6....mbylleni Gojen

Perpiquni Qe Ta Mbani Biseden Rreth Saj.ne Bisede Ajo Duhet Te Flase Me Shume Se Ju Dhe Ju Ta Degjoni.eshte E Bezdishme Per Nje Femer Qe Te Degjoje Ne Takimin E Pare Me Nje Mashkull.asaj I Pelqen Me Shume Te Flase..


7.....perfundojeni Biseden Kendshem Dhe Ne Kohe.

Thoni Dicka Me Humor.mos E Zgjasni Takimin Qe Te Behet I Bezdisshem.dhe Mbylleni Biseden Sa Me Kendshem Qe Ajo Ta Mbaje Mend Dhe Te Vije Me Deshire Ne Takimin E Dyte.

8....mos Kini Frike Te Kundershtoni

Mos Kini Frike Te Thoni...jo Ose...nuk Mendoj Keshtu...gjate Nje Bisede.femrat Kane Deshire Te Te Njohin..por Ato Nuk Mund Ta Bejne Dot Nese Ti Thua Po Per Cdo Gje Si Automat.


9......behu I Vemendshem Dhe Jo I Hallakatur Ne Bisede

Mos U Trego Nervoz Sepse Kjo Tregon Mungese Konfidence.qendroni Drejt..artikuloni Mire Fjalet..shikojeni Ate Ne Sy.femrat Nuk Para Pelqejne Te Mendojne Se Mashkulli Qe Kane Perballe Eshte I Frikesuar Apo Ne Ankth.


10...mos Vepro Sikur Ke Nevoje

Jane Disa Gjera Te Vogle Qe Mund Te Bejne Qe Nje Femer Te Largohet.ju Nuk Keni Te Drejte Qe Ne Takimin E Pare Te Kerkoni Te Jeni Me Te.gjithashtu Nuk Duhet Te Reagoni Me Posesivitet Nese Ajo Vendos Te Bisedoje Me Dike Tjeter...



Disa Keshilla Per Ju Meshkuj Dhe Do Te Desha Te Ndaja Opinionin E Te Dy Paleve Ne Kete Teme...

Flm

Respekte

----------


## ShocK

6....mbylleni Gojen

Perpiquni Qe Ta Mbani Biseden Rreth Saj.ne Bisede Ajo Duhet Te Flase Me Shume Se Ju Dhe Ju Ta Degjoni.eshte E Bezdishme Per Nje Femer Qe Te Degjoje Ne Takimin E Pare Me Nje Mashkull.asaj I Pelqen Me Shume Te Flase..


Pse nje mashkull duhet te veproje ne kete menyre..!
Per cfare arsye duhet te sillet nje bisede vetem rreth femres..!

Urime per temen.

----------


## bebushja

Nje mashkull i suksesshem per mendimin tim eshte kur eshte vetvetja,dhe jo i shtirur duke ndjekur ca regulla ,sepse nese i ben keto disa er i sforcuar ,do vi nje cast qe do lodhet ,keshtu qe ndryshimi ke ai  e ben ne syt te goces te pavlefshem
Vetvetja  ne cdo gje eshte me e paster  se cdo regull tjEter.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

4...lini Bakshish

Lenia E Bakshishit Tregon Klas.kurre Mos Paguani Pa Lene Bakshish.

Sjam Dakort me kete.
Lenja E Bakshishit nuk trgon gje.

----------


## DI_ANA

Nje mashkull i suksesshem per mendimin tim eshte kur eshte vetvetja,dhe jo i shtirur duke ndjekur ca regulla ,sepse nese i ben keto disa er i sforcuar ,do vi nje cast qe do lodhet ,keshtu qe ndryshimi ke ai e ben ne syt te goces te pavlefshem
Vetvetja ne cdo gje eshte me e paster se cdo regull tjEter.
nga bebushja


NE ASNJE MENYRE NUK THEM QE TE MOS JEMI VETVETJA DHE TE SHTIREMI...SIGURISHT QE JEMI AI QE JEMI DHE NUK KA ASGJE PER TE FSHEHUR....KETO QE THASHE E DASHUR NUK JANE RREGULLA PO THJESHT DISA KESHILLA QE JU MUND TI QUANI TE VLEFSHME APO JO..MENDOJ SE TY SI FEMER NJE MASHKULL I TILL DO TE PELQENTE ME TEPER SESA DIKUSH QE NUK TE RESPEKTON DHE TE FLET NE NJE MENYRE TE ULET....PASTAJ NUK ESHTE NEVOJA TE SHTIRESH SE E VERTETA DEL NJE DITE.



RESPEKTE

----------


## DI_ANA

> 6....mbylleni Gojen
> 
> Perpiquni Qe Ta Mbani Biseden Rreth Saj.ne Bisede Ajo Duhet Te Flase Me Shume Se Ju Dhe Ju Ta Degjoni.eshte E Bezdishme Per Nje Femer Qe Te Degjoje Ne Takimin E Pare Me Nje Mashkull.asaj I Pelqen Me Shume Te Flase..
> 
> 
> Pse nje mashkull duhet te veproje ne kete menyre..!
> Per cfare arsye duhet te sillet nje bisede vetem rreth femres..!
> 
> NGA SHOCK...



SEPSE NE TAKIMIN E PARE ASHTU SIC THASHE DO TE ISHTE PAK E MERZITSHME PER FEMREN QE TE DEGJOJE VETEM ATO QE THOTE MASHKULLI....JO QE NUK DUHET TE FLISNI PO ME KUFI...LENIA E TE FOLURIT KESAJ FEMRE ESHTE DICKA QE KA TE BEJE ME RESPEKTIN E SEKSIT TE OPOZUAR.....


RESPEKTE

----------


## DI_ANA

> 4...lini Bakshish
> 
> Lenia E Bakshishit Tregon Klas.kurre Mos Paguani Pa Lene Bakshish.
> 
> Sjam Dakort me kete.
> Lenja E Bakshishit nuk trgon gje.
> 
> JaCk_DaniELs





ESHTE E DREJTA JOTE TE MOS JESH DAKORT ME KETE GJE.....PERSONALISHT MENDOJ SE ESHTE DICKA ME ZEMER DHE TREGON NJE PJESE NDJESHMERIE PERSONALITETI.....EDHE KJO NJE LLOJ RESPEKTI NDAJ TE TJEREVE...



RESPEKTE

----------


## DI_ANA

> SE harrova e shef ti kshu o kur zgjohesh vone nga shtrrati e 14.... Kurr mos bani sex qe me takimin e par se thyheni te gjith Rregullat qe sa po kemi Citu me larte 
> BALLAKUMI



SA PER PUNEN E SEKSIT ATE MENDOJ SE E KUPTONI GJATE BISEDES NQS FEMRA ESHTE E INTERESUAR APO JO...MENDOJ SE NE KETE RAST AJO MUND TJU KUSHTONTE ME SHUME NGA KOHA E SAJ....POR GJITHMONE NUK DUHET TE JENI JU ATA QE VENDOSNI....ASHTU SIC THASHE KINI PLANIN TUAJ DHE DISKUTOJENI....PO SIGURISHT DUKE QENDRUAR SA ME SHUME XHENTELMEN....


RESPEKTE

----------


## ScarFace_23

Qe te jesh i suksesshem me nje femer qe ne diten e pare duhet te kemi parasysh disa etapa:

1.Duhet te na vije goja era zjarr dmth ti kemi fut i dopjo xhin tonik
2.Te mos i themi poezi ( jo per gje po une sdi) se ta merr per dobsi
3.Te bejme muhabet me shoqnine qe kur te jemi me femren ne tavoline te na besdisin me zile ( te tregohemi interesant )
4.Ene mos te zgjasi java pa ba seks se na mori lumi

Ime ka ene te tjera po pertoj ti shkruj se sdu te them sekretet e mija,se i hedh tuc gjithe femrat. :shkelje syri:

----------


## ShocK

> 6....mbylleni Gojen
> 
> Perpiquni Qe Ta Mbani Biseden Rreth Saj.ne Bisede Ajo Duhet Te Flase Me Shume Se Ju Dhe Ju Ta Degjoni.eshte E Bezdishme Per Nje Femer Qe Te Degjoje Ne Takimin E Pare Me Nje Mashkull.asaj I Pelqen Me Shume Te Flase..
> 
> 
> Pse nje mashkull duhet te veproje ne kete menyre..!
> Per cfare arsye duhet te sillet nje bisede vetem rreth femres..!
> 
> NGA SHOCK...
> ...


Ok deri me nje fare pike jam dakord!
Por edhe femra duhet te dije dicka per mashkullin apo jo?
Nuk mund te shtyhet nje takim duke folur vetem per nje person,ne kete rast femren.Mund te jete pak e sikletshme per vete femren.
Do ishte me mire sikur te flisnin te dy,pastaj kur takon nje person per here te pare eshte normale qe do te dish disa te dhena per te edhe anasjelltas sic do te dije ajo per ty.

Edhe njehere urime per temen.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

ScarFace_23 E Mbeshtes mendim tend sepse eshte gje shum e drejte ajo qe sapo then sepse nuk shtyhet muhabeti po nuk te bezdisen me zile shoqeria.

----------


## DI_ANA

PERSHENDETJE ScarFace_23


KETO KESHILLAT E TUA MENDOJ SE JANE NGA RRETHI I ELBASANIT APO JO....SHAKA


1...SESHTE NEVOJA TE KESH PIRE

2...POEZIJA ESHTE KULTURE PSE MOS TI THUASH NJE KOMPLIMENT ME POEZI PSH...

3..JO INJOROJE SHOQERINE  ..PERKUSHTOJU VETEM ASAJ..


4...
MOS MENDO KUT DO BESH SEKS PO LEJA KOHES..


E HUMBE TESTIN..LOOL


RESPEKTE

----------


## DI_ANA

Flm Shock Per Pergjigjen....


Po Sigurisht Qe Edhe Mashkulli Duhet Te Flase Po Prape Kembengul Ne Faktin Qe Duhet Te Degjosh Shume Dhe Te Flasesh Me Mbrapa....jam Femer Dhe Duke Njohur Shume Te Tilla E Di Qe Kjo Gje Vleresohet....
Duhet Te Jeni Me Shume Xhentelmena Ju Meshkujt......dhe Filloni Mesoni Poezira Dashurije....lool


Respekte

----------


## ScarFace_23

O Ballakum do etape prape ti re? Aman re se do na mesojne huqet kto pastaj .
Ceshte me e rendesishja per tu be interesant ke nje femer duhet te kesh reputacion te eger,ndjelles qe ajo te kete arsye dhe deshire per te te njohur.Duhet te tregohesh sa me shume i mprefet nga situatave qe nje femer shfaq ndaj teje,qe ti kapesh mendimet e saj pa e menduar as vete ajo.Tani perpiqu te mesosh se je cun i zgjut

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

,qe ti kapesh mendimet e saj pa e menduar as vete ajo.

Po Nuk ka mundesi lal sepse ajo mund ta kthei mendimin cte ngel pastai.
Duhet te jesh i duruar.

----------


## DI_ANA

ScarFace_23

TI MESA SHOH PASKE NJOHURI TE TEPERTA..PSE MENDON SE DO JESH I FITUAR PO TE DUKESH I EGER.??
FEMRAVE SU INTERESOJNE MESHKUJT E TILLE....FLAS NE PERGJITHESI...
PO I MPREFET DUHET TE TREGOHESH SE KJO TREGON ZGJUARSINE E NJE MASHKULLI....PO JO TE JESH DINAK DHE MASHTRUS....
KUJDES NDONJEHERE MOS E NENVLETESONI FEMREN PERSA I PERKET ZGJUARSISE...MUND TE BINI ME NDONJE ME TE ZGJUT SE VETJA ...PRANDAJ THASHE LERENI TE FLASE DHE MUNDOHUNI TE KUPTONI KUSH ESHTE....

RESPEKTE

----------


## BaBa

> SE harrova e shef ti kshu o kur zgjohesh vone nga shtrrati e 14.... Kurr mos bani sex qe me takimin e par se thyheni te gjith Rregullat qe sa po kemi Citu me larte 
> BALLAKUMI
> 
> 
> SA PER PUNEN E SEKSIT ATE MENDOJ SE E KUPTONI GJATE BISEDES NQS FEMRA ESHTE E INTERESUAR APO JO...MENDOJ SE NE KETE RAST AJO MUND TJU KUSHTONTE ME SHUME NGA KOHA E SAJ....POR GJITHMONE NUK DUHET TE JENI JU ATA QE VENDOSNI....ASHTU SIC THASHE KINI PLANIN TUAJ DHE DISKUTOJENI....PO SIGURISHT DUKE QENDRUAR SA ME SHUME XHENTELMEN....
> 
> 
> RESPEKTE


Normal Te mbeshtes kete mendim po jo der ne funde se nje mashkull i vertet dhe me icik seder ,se le kurr veten  te udhehiqet nga nje femer
 :shkelje syri: 

apo e kam gabim !

Flm per Mirkuptimin.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Normal Te mbeshtes kete mendim po jo der ne funde se nje mashkull i vertet dhe me icik seder ,se le kurr veten te udhehiqet nga nje femer
> 
> 
> apo e kam gabim !
> 
> Flm per Mirkuptimin.
> __________________
> ↓ BABA ↓



TE VEPROSH SI NJE XHENTELMEN NUK DO TE THOTE TE UDHEHIQESH NGA NJE FEMER..PO TE JESH NJE MASHKULL I RESPEKTUESHEM DHE ME VLERE..
NE NJE LIDHJE DUHET TE UDHEHEQIN TE DY PALET....


RESPEKTE

----------


## DardanG

> Nje mashkull i suksesshem per mendimin tim eshte kur eshte vetvetja,dhe jo i shtirur duke ndjekur ca regulla ,sepse nese i ben keto disa er i sforcuar ,do vi nje cast qe do lodhet ,keshtu qe ndryshimi ke ai  e ben ne syt te goces te pavlefshem
> Vetvetja  ne cdo gje eshte me e paster  se cdo regull tjEter.


I sukseshëm është ai, i cili në të gjitha duelet do të dalë ngadhnjëmtar, sa që 2kundërshtarët" do të mbetën gojëhapur!

----------


## DI_ANA

Asnjehere Nuk Them Qe Te Shtiremi Po Te Gjithe Kemi Nevoje Per Te Mesuar.....
Njeriu Meson Gjithe Jeten E Tij Dhe Mbaron Se Mesuari Diten Qe Vdes.
Gjithmone Duhet Te Jemi Vetevetja Po Respekti DHE DASHURIA JANE GJERA Qe Mund TI Zhvillojme Perdite E Me Teper...


Respekte

----------

